# do I have moderate light? bright light?



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

I am working on setting up a 110g tank and I 2.75wpg what would this be considered? moderate light? bright light? should I stay away from plants that want "bright light"? or do I have enough? any thoughts or comments are much appreciated.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

What kind of lights? Do they have quality reflectors?

In general, the watts/gallon rule doesn't work for large (>100 gal) and small (<20 gal) tanks. IMO, 2.75 watts/gallon from compact fluorescents with quality reflectors would definately count as "high light" in a 110. This would be comparable to 4 or 5 wpg in a 20 gal. You'll definately want CO2 with this setup. Just my $0.05. I'd be interested in what others think.


----------



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

yes they are compact fluorescents with a very! good reflector.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You should be able to grow anything you'd like. Just be aware that this kind of light will demand CO2 injection and a good handle on your fert dosing. If not, you'll get runaway algae problems very quickly. If you get it right you'll see some ridiculous growth rates and very healthy looking plants.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think you have enough light to consider self on the high light end of the spectrum. But the only really way to see is to grow some of the light intensive plants to see how they fair. I've grown some high light plants under poor light, so everyone's experience will vary. But I second the addition of co2 and ferts.

-John N.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I run 2-175 watt 6500K MH and 2-40 watt 6500K bulbs in my 110 (48x18x30 high); about 3.9 watts/gal.

I'm actually thinking of stepping up with a retrofit kit to 2-250 watt MH and 2-65 watt or 2-96 watt CF's (somewhere between 5.7 and 6.3 watts/gal). Foreground carpet type plants currently just don't thrive like I see in shallower tanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> ...
> I'm actually thinking of stepping up with a retrofit kit to 2-250 watt MH and 2-65 watt or 2-96 watt CF's (somewhere between 5.7 and 6.3 watts/gal). Foreground carpet type plants currently just don't thrive like I see in shallower tanks.
> ...


Before spending the money to go so high with your lighting, are you sure the problem is the light?

3.9wpg can usually grow anything. I'd look first at other causes...



> yes they are compact fluorescents with a very! good reflector.


Then 2.75wpg should be fine. With good CO2 and ferts this level of light is good enough.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have 2.7wpg cf lighting on my 72g bowfront and I consider it highlight, but I seem to have bba problems with carpet plants like dwarf hairgrass. Again I can't say it's definitely light related, but I feel the foreground plants in my tank don't grow fast enough and thus get infected with algae. I have a very clean tank with only a few little spots of algae here and there. My co2 is in the 30 to 40ppm range.


----------

